# HAMRADIO General > กิจการวิทยุสมัครเล่น (AR) >  ใบประกาศนียบัตร

## Nianan

สวัสดีครับ จะถามผู้รู้หน่อยครับหลังจากผลสอบออกมาแล้วอีกกี่เดือนถึงจะได้ใบประกาศนียบัตร นี้ก็รอเกือบจะเข้าสองเดือนแล้วครับ

----------


## Admin

เบื้องต้นให้ติดต่อผู้ที่จัดการสอบครับ เช่น สมมุติว่า สมาคม HS1AB เป็นผู้จัดสอบ ก็ให้ติดต่อทางผู้จัดครับ

----------


## Antoniohnh

Доброго времени суток друзья. 
 
Предлагаем Вашему вниманию высококачественные профессиональные плёнки. Наша организация"ООО Защитные плёнки" работает 15 лет на рынке этой продукции в Беларуси. Дизайнерам, производителям стеклопакетов, мебели и дверей для применения своей продукции в офисах, квартирах и коттеджах мы предлагаем установку декоративной пленки. Проектные и строительные организации для осуществления смелых архитектурных решений могут использовать предложенную нами на выбор тонировочную пленку. Матовые пленки различной цветовой гаммы, установленные в межоконном пространстве, придадут зданию или сооружению неповторимый индивидуальный стиль. Пленки зеркальные оградят посетителей кафе и магазинов или сотрудников офисов на нижних этажах от ненужных глаз. 
Мы можем предложить Вам Защитные плёнки ,архитектурные плёнки,декоративные плёнки,автомобильные плёнки и противопожарные плёнки. 
Более подробная информация размещена на нашем сайте 
С уважением,коллектив "ООО Защитные плёнки". 
пленка от дождя на зеркала авто
противопожарная пленка на стекло
бронировка магазинов минск
стоимость широкоформатной печати
окно бронированное
карбоновая пленка фото авто
нанесение пленки на авто
нанесение взрывобезопасных пленок на стекла
защитная пленка на окна купить в минске
смарт пленка на авто
картинки пленки
светоотражающая пленка для окон
нанесение противопожарной пленки e 30 на стеклопроемы окон и дверей
противоударная пленка на окна цена
ударопрочная пленка для стекла
тонировка балкона пленкой
пленка для окон от солнца купить
широкоформатная печать оптом
света защитная пленка
тонировка балкона
тонировка стекол Светлогорск
фасады мдф в пленке пвх
3м защитная пленка для авто
декоративная пленка для стен
минск пленка зеркальная на окна купить
фасадная пленка цена
защитная пленка на ми банд 2
универсальная защитная матовая пленка
защитная пленка на арки
полиграфия широкоформатная печать
пленка для окон цена
самоклеющаяся пленка для мебели зеркальная
ширина широкоформатной печати
полимерная пленка защитная
фасады кухни пленка фото
защитные пленки Столин
пленка для дисков авто
солнцезащитная зеркальная пленка  Ельск
карбоновая пленка для авто
защитная пленка 9 6
плёнки для стекла минск
зеркальная пленка на окна
установка защитной пленки на авто
широкоформатная печать на пластике
пленка на лобовое стекло авто
плёнки для сдачи помещений под охрану мвд
тонировка окон пвх
фасады пленка пвх фото
матовая пленка на стекло Ивацевичи
защитная пленка 5s

----------

